# مكتب حسن الشكرة للاستثمارات العقارية يسعدنا استقبال جميع عروضكم



## مكتب حسن للعقارات (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام *عليكم **ورحمة**الله **وبر كات**ة*
*مكتب حسن الشكره للاستثمارت العقاريه بالرياض*
_*قسم ادارة الاملاك والايجارات*_
_*ان يعلن لجميع الاخوةملاك العقار*_
_*عن استعداد المكتب لأستلام عقاراتهم وإدارة أملاكهم*_
_*علماً بأنه يوجد لديناعمائر تجاريه وسكنيه للبيع*_
_*بيوت شعبيه واراضي تجاريه وسكنيه*_
_*كما يوجد لدينا أدواروشقق للعزاب والعوائل*_
ويسرنا أستقبال عروضكم
للتواصل
*4585575/014390160*
*0507834738 /0501275687*
*0558865518/*
*0533572146*
(لسنا الوحيدون ولكن نسعى ان نكون الافضل)
[email protected]​


----------

